# Fehlschlag beim Holen von...



## dho (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,
seid knapp einer Woche kann ich auf meinen Ubuntu-Server 11.10 weder irgendwas installieren noch updaten mittels apt. ich bekomme immer Fehlermeldungen wie z.B:

  Temporärer Fehlschlag beim Auflösen von »mirror.de.leaseweb.net«

oder

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/InRelease 

Woran liegt das? DNS-Problem? Ein Problem mit den Servern? 
Als Router habe ich einen IPCop laufen.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## nowayback (14. Mai 2012)

Klingt stark nach dns problem... setze mal als dns server 8.8.8.8 oder 8.8.4.4 (beides öffentliche google dns server) ein und teste erneut.

edit: hier ne google eigene Anleitung wie du die änderst: https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using


Grüße
nwb


----------



## dho (15. Mai 2012)

okay nowayback,
ich bin mir jetzt sehr sicher das es ein DNS-Problem ist. 
Ersetze ich in der resolv.conf die IP meines Router durch 195.186.1.110 ist ein "apt-get update" wieder möglich. 
Liegt das Problem also bei dem Router?

Die IP 195.186.1.110 habe ich von:

https://forum.vis.ethz.ch/archive/index.php/t-7604.html

Gruß dho


----------



## F4RR3LL (16. Mai 2012)

nicht am Router... am DNS Server


----------



## dho (19. Mai 2012)

okay, ich verstehe es nicht! Wieso löst der DNS Server die anderen IP's auf aber die statische, die ich dem Server vergeben habe, nicht?

Gruß dho


----------



## rapid-host.de (20. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist es ein Homeserver?

Einfach die DNS deines Providers in der resolv.conf eintragen und nicht die vom Router und dann /etc/hosts noch folgendes eingetragen zb.

192.168.2.1     speedport.ip speedport.ip


----------



## dho (20. Mai 2012)

Hi rapid-host.de,
jop so funzt es! 
Danke schön an alle!


----------



## rapid-host.de (20. Mai 2012)

kein Problem gerne


----------

